# Anyone having draw problems with Sim City 4?



## Guzz2k (Jul 8, 2003)

I've checked and rechecked all the system requirements for the game and I'm rockin' it, so I don't know why the game gets all messed up. For no apparent reason, blocks and lines of other parts of the city view show up and the next thing I know, I have a fragmented world with cars driving through houses. 

Suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## 3mors (Jul 9, 2003)

No problem with my new SimCity 4.
It's a strange behaviour...

Sorry, i can't help u.


----------



## Inline_guy (Jul 9, 2003)

What are you running?

Matthew


----------



## Guzz2k (Jul 9, 2003)

I'm running a 15" PowerBook G4 with a 1 GHz chip, 512 MB RAM and 24 gigs of free space on the HD. I'm not sure what 3D acceleration chip I have, but I think it's the NVidia GeForce.


----------



## Guzz2k (Jul 9, 2003)

You know what? Forget about it. I called Aspyr's help line and they told me it was a one letter spelling error in a text file that was messing it up. They had me change that one character and now it's running like it's got a doctorate in smooveology.


----------



## nb3004 (Jul 12, 2003)

how does Sim City 4 run on other machines like an 867 G4 tower


----------



## superfula (Jul 12, 2003)

I'll put it this way.  There isn't a Macintosh around that will play SimCity4 decently.  Course there really isn't a pc that will either.


----------



## Guzz2k (Jul 18, 2003)

Wow, the games board moves slow....

In any case, about SC4: anyone figured out how to use USGS data in the game?


----------



## Trip (Jul 18, 2003)

Hey: how is the gameplay? I was thinking about buying it but I'm not sure if I should or not.

Is it really any different than SimCity 3? Do you guys like playing it? Lemme know you're thoughts.


----------



## Guzz2k (Jul 18, 2003)

It's not that different from 3 in the larger sense. The main difference (besides the graphics) is that you can micromanage things and create a series of cities that live off each other. It's pretty fun; you create this huge city with all sorts of industry and then link quiet little suburbs and farm towns to it.


----------



## Eckhart (Jul 20, 2003)

You have problems guys... What should I say? SC4 hasn't even been released across European countries.

I checked out the PC version and I liked it. Although, I only created a small town, I realized that graphics might turn out slow on larger scenarios. I own an iMac, 700 Mhz, 768Mb Ram.  Is it still fun to play? What would you say?


----------



## elliotmah (Sep 2, 2006)

Guzz2k said:


> You know what? Forget about it. I called Aspyr's help line and they told me it was a one letter spelling error in a text file that was messing it up. They had me change that one character and now it's running like it's got a doctorate in smooveology.



do you mind telling me what it is that you changed...i'm having the same problem.


----------

